# LAN problem with Buffalo router and Bitdefender 10



## doveman (Aug 19, 2007)

I've run into a little difficulty configuring Bitdefender's firewall to work in conjunction with a Buffalo WHR-G54S router.

I've got a 3 PC LAN and before installing the router, the main PC was sharing Internet access with ICS. After installing the router and disabling ICS, the other PCs were still able to access the Internet but file/printer sharing was no longer working. Bitdefender 10 is running on the main PC, and Kerio 2.1.5 on the second. The third PC is a laptop which is only occasionally connected and doesn't currently have a firewall installed but I intend to install ZoneAlarm free on it.

I've managed to get the LAN working by disabling Bitdefender's Stealth Mode and adding a couple of rules at the top of the list allowing everything in and out on the LAN address'. I would have just allowed traffic on the actual PCs address' (192.168.0.2 - 192.168.0.4) but Bitdefender doesn't seem to allow me to specify ranges like that, so I've had to use a mask of 192.168.0.0, 255.255.255.0. However, as the router's address is 192.168.0.1, I'm concerned that I've lost any outgoing protection afforded by Bitdefender (which I believe is the only reason to use Bitdefender's firewall, as the router's firewall deals with incoming traffic), so is there a better way to configure this setup to work?


----------

